
Emulating Nvidia GPUs [video] - exDM69
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=650yVg9smfI
======
exDM69
Here's two videos from a guided tour to Nvidia's labs.

Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRz_CG3DZb4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRz_CG3DZb4)
Nvidia FAILURE… Lab - AMAZING Behind The Scenes Tour

